# suche das tutorial für den space invaders



## Guest (18. Nov 2007)

Hallo,
ich hatte vor ein paar Wochen hier ein Turtorial gefunden und es angefangen nachzuprogrammieren. Es ging um ein Space Invaders, hatte ungefähr 28 Lektionen, war in Englisch und nun suche ich es, da ich den Link nicht mehr habe und mich auch die SUchfunktion nicht weiter bringt...das kann doch nicht weg sein?

thx for all comments


----------



## Quaxli (19. Nov 2007)

www.cokeandcode.com

Hoffe ich schreibe das richtig. Website ist bei mir hier in der Firma geblockt.


----------



## Yumi (19. Nov 2007)

http://www.planetalia.com/cursos/index.jsp

Das hier hätte 29 Lektionen. Soweit ich weis is die Seite leider gelegentlich down :?


----------

